# info on Santiago de Compostela wanted



## redbourn (May 8, 2013)

If you have info on Santiago de Compostela please post.

Info wanted with a view to moving there.

I'm single but would like a little cafe action.

I saw this for example ..

Apartment for rent - Santiago de Compostela - RESTOLLAL

Thank you,

Michael


----------

